# boat cover



## goosefever (Feb 3, 2008)

I have a 76 Bayliner that I need a custom ****pit cover made for. Anyone know of a good upholstey shop in northern utah.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Sugarhouse Awning seems to be the market leader, but be prepared to pay top dollar.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Agree 100% with Huge29...you'll pay a nice hunk with Sugarhouse...done did that...I'm going to check out this guy per folks at work...highly recommended from them...

...so with Northern Utah don't know exactly what your driving distance may be...but folks who recommended him stated take your boat he measures plus doesn't have to keep the boat...when the cover is done he calls and I believe even makes sure the cover fits and what you wanted before you drive off...I've yet to contact him but will be very shortly...

Anyhoo heres the name and phone number...

Rick - (801)773-7999, or (801)725-2109, he's in Clearfield

:| :|


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Now that I think about it, my dad had a gal in Emery County do a travel cover for about half of what Sugarhouse charges, but I assume that would be too far for you as they do have to actually see the boat.


----------

